

Saygent Fine Calculator - mattront
http://saygent.com/fine_calculator

======
Afal
I've spent the last 10 minutes trying to get the largest fine. So far I've got
<http://saygent.com/?google_and_yahoo> as the href and "Saygent iz fucking
cute!!? :) :( :'( test xxx" as the text giving me a fine of $1,350,000.

------
jmduke
Good use of humor, and a sincere apology/explanation.

I hadn't heard of Saygent before this incident; thought very little of them
due to the $100K thing; and now they gave me a definite chuckle ("excessive
use of punctuation").

Clearly good PR doesn't require a press release.

------
smoyer
A great explanation of what happened with just enough self-effacing humor to
make me like them. I'm not sure how the fine calculator ties into the rest of
their business offerings ... perhaps it will be upgraded to accept voice input
instead of this pesky typing stuff.

------
pmorici
Would no terms of service at all be better than outsourcing it to some random
person on a site which in general is a market where people get paid 5 bucks to
do stupid stuff?

------
jgeewax
Nicely done. I love seeing people handle things like this with a little humor.

------
maytc
The page falls off my android browser

